# mystic landscaping storm pics



## joelbouch

ok guys heres a couple of pics form the 24 strom on fri to sat my cam lost some pics for these work i got more comming i got a vdeo am posting on you tube will povide link


----------



## joelbouch

ok theres the video ya my cam memoray card says invaild files thats why i only got 3 but wana say thanks for all who stopped in and see the fun these 2 storms breakdowns where bad
first bobcat s300 thoatle broke and footpeadeals stuck repalced it in the height of the strom as of 10 am today the second 300 broke that replaced the first one the other one was fine the guy has a huge chevy 4500 he plow pump broke in the middle of the strom then backs into a tree with the salter on and screws the spinner and shaft up so this strom was fun i did enjoy it the second pics is the sate team i ran to dunking across from my lot and they were all sitting there so i got the pic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what size of bucket is on that s300 bobcat? how does it handle it? I have an s300. nice stuff.


----------



## joelbouch

its 8ft long and i think its almost 2/12 yrds handles it aswome no issues tell the unit broke


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nice shots. how many inches did you guys end up with? we got about 10-14 in my area.


----------



## joelbouch

what days
fri sat about 12
sun monday about 10


----------



## 06HD BOSS

joelbouch;686904 said:


> what days
> fri sat about 12
> sun monday about 10


sounds like fun. im glad we only picked up about 4" yesterday. That 1st storm was hell trying to keep up with it, seeing as it was at rush hour.


----------



## joelbouch

ya people out shopping during a blizard i worked 24hrs that day it was awful


----------



## Mysticlandscape

OK now I got mine on here to. Thanks to Eric my buddy who rode shotgun during the storm an took pics. More to come but I have to go take a final now...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nice pics. im ready for the next one! now im confused with 2 different people posting, who's the owner?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am, Joel works for me an drives the dump.


----------



## joelbouch

ya wheres the pic of the 2 trucks rolling snow i wana see that pic see you had a passagner i had noone and during 100 miles in a parking lot for 24 hrs takes a toll on ya but heck i had some good sights thank the lord for blacked out windows


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pictures!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

more...........


----------



## Mysticlandscape

and more..


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Here's your pics of both trucks going at once.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

trucks look great. that dump is beautiful


----------



## Mysticlandscape

06HD BOSS;688340 said:


> trucks look great. that dump is beautiful


Thats my baby joel doesnt realize how lucky he is to drive it...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Mysticlandscape;688341 said:


> Thats my baby joel doesnt realize how lucky he is to drive it...


i was gonna say something to that effect. shoot, i think i would put my employees in the pickup


----------



## Mysticlandscape

06HD BOSS;688349 said:


> i was gonna say something to that effect. shoot, i think i would put my employees in the pickup


The dump my be my baby but the pick-up is my daily driver so I would rather be in that. Also I do all my residentual stuff with it an few of my smaller parking lots. Joel likes the dump better anyway not to mention I don't want anyone in my personal truck.


----------



## joelbouch

hey i know am lucky i treat the dump like my own too but i wont give it up am too confortable in it i love big trucks and its more fun that parking did 24 hrs in it and over 100 miles in it but i love the pics of that dump rolling the snow ya its beautfull but the girl needs a bath its now white and not black


----------



## WilliamOak

Your pickup looks awesome, that blue is one of my favorite colors on a truck ever!


----------



## ctd992500

Both those trucks are beatiful. Nice pics!!


----------



## thewhitestuff

those trucks are the best and since we both live in mass nothing looks better than a fisher


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

nice pics man, trucks look awesome :salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS

thewhitestuff;688978 said:


> those trucks are the best and since we both live in mass nothing looks better than a fisher


i can think of a few things


----------



## joelbouch

thank you all ya 06 you can put ford still outbeats a chevy


----------



## ColliganLands

nice pictures and joel im really liking the orange coat lol
the dump looks really good i bet it can push a mountain.
ill try and get some pics next time of the towns new f550 dump that is on my route with me.


----------



## joelbouch

dude usalluy i wear my lime furcest coat i get so hot and cant wear it 24hrs so went to walmart and bought a orange flece for hunting dude at night you need it better be safe then sorry but that dump will push that pile got bigger but i did the rest of the pushing still had about 30 ft left so it will push trust me got to the point that the turbo kicked in


----------



## ColliganLands

joel i was kididng i wear my lime green 5.11 police jacket with the reflective stripes in case i have to get out of the truck. better to be safe then get hit. i had the tubo going in the one lot the town had me plow it was sunday after everything ended and it was deep and wet threw the snow like 30 feet off the plow it was awesome.


----------



## joelbouch

ya ive got the same jacket i know you were but alot of people dont see it the way we do during fri/sat storm i had the dump humming and thowing snow pretty good got a bobcat pretty good


----------



## ColliganLands

friday i was slow to get used to the route sunday i was moving pretty good and it was fun. sprayed some mailboxes pretty good the town guy knocked one down with the spray off the plow. Can't wiat to get back out there and do it again!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking trucks. How come you don't get a pusher for the skid?


----------



## joelbouch

lol ya i cant wait eather my parking lot is calling my name but i dont want anthor 24 hr shift but i do and ill take it but ya merry chirstmas to you to buddy but all the kids are going to be sad this year
ap reports santa was shot down over iraq thought to be a on bobmbing mission and was shot down and killed no surviors


----------



## joelbouch

skid steers arent us but the guy bought a 3 yd snow bucket for the 300 instead so idk


----------



## ColliganLands

oh great lol 
have a great christmas


----------



## joelbouch

ill try same to you wishing you and your family merry chirstmas or
should be polctialy correct happy hoildays


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Good pics!

How much does the camara guy get paid? Are both LEDs on the Talon clear?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

TLC Snow Div.;690346 said:


> Good pics!
> 
> How much does the camara guy get paid? Are both LEDs on the Talon clear?


Bought him a coffee. Front is clear clear and rear is red clear.


----------



## joelbouch

ya bought him a coffee and i got nothing but i had a dunking across the street thank the lord i think i went there more then i can count
open 24 too with the restrooms too so it was nice to have


----------



## mike33087

looking good guys, those clears on the pickup are blinding.....


----------



## joelbouch

mike nice to finally meet ya the dumps leds are blinding too


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Mysticlandscape;690385 said:


> Bought him a coffee. Front is clear clear and rear is red clear.


hey eric wana work up here. i'll buy u dinner too.

Red/clear. thats odd.

one guy here i've seen has all clear warning lights.


----------



## joelbouch

all clear no sorry need some amber in it if you dont the fine line of people pulling over for you then you can get stopped by cops and ticketed


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I only use them when plowing not for everyday use, I take the talan outta the window to


----------



## joelbouch

am proud to show my lights but i know when to use them o wait i havnt even driven my dodge in a strom yet


----------



## joelbouch

*new years*

well what not a better way then to spend new years in a plow truck i cerntely loved it even though i wasnt at my parking lot i was at some old folks houseing complex but it wasnt too bad the winds were brutal the snow at times were whiteout so it made for some good pics but youll see down below

on a second note on of the pics ill post is a dodge 1500 belongs to cap world bc it had the lettering on it he amlost hit me but once i say the plow can some please tell me way some idiot would spend the money on it how can you even plow with it


----------



## ColliganLands

that dodge is hillarious
its one of those cheapo plows that you can lift and angle by hand
i had some doing drives around me with one of those i shook my head at him and he flipped me off
i just laughed and drove away
how many hours were you out yesterday?


----------



## joelbouch

ok more pics showing how bad the white was and the end and people sleding on hil middle of the storm in my way i almost pushed there cars over the hill


----------



## joelbouch

14 last night then enough 5 this moring so 9:30am to 11:45 pm then 5:30am to 10:30 am


----------



## ColliganLands

wow
you did more than me and i thought i was out long
did 13 all together
10.5 for town and 2.75 for myself
went out 11:30am wednesday and came home 1:15am thursday


----------



## Mysticlandscape

We didn't even do that many hours I felt like I was in and out, is that a bad thing?


----------



## ColliganLands

no
by the end i was taking out driveway sticks for amusement to keep myself awake
also had the window down and music blaring


----------



## joelbouch

ya
same here i was doing that this moring then had to shovel thoushand miles of walkways grr it was brutal take you hand out of the glove for 5 mins it went numb


----------



## joelbouch

i forgot some pics

ok we statred with a heaping load of 2yds of salt end of the moring bone empty

statred with a squeaky clean dump now its white not black state used alot of salt this storm i can see the budget running on empty right now


----------



## ColliganLands

yea my truck is filthy too im thinking of pressure washing it off later today


----------



## joelbouch

i wouldnt unless you got a garage tormow is going to be 35 i heard so it wont freaze instanelly


----------



## ColliganLands

ok so maybe ill wait untill tomorrow
lol


----------



## joelbouch

ya dont want to have a ice truck instead of a nice truck


----------



## cet

That GM holds that load of salt very well. Is it stock or do you have some mods?


----------



## bakerc8

y weret u at the parken lot. and were did the salter go on the dump. and a gmc aperd were is that from?


----------



## cretebaby

joelbouch;697403 said:


> i wouldnt unless you got a garage tormow is going to be 35 i heard so it wont freaze instanelly


I have always washed my trucks in the bitter cold and never had a problem IDK


----------



## cretebaby

cet;697437 said:


> That GM holds that load of salt very well. Is it stock or do you have some mods?


Ya what ya got under there

Some a$$bag from minnesota told me i was a danger to everyone on the road for carrying that much salt:crying:


----------



## joelbouch

cet;697437 said:


> That GM holds that load of salt very well. Is it stock or do you have some mods?


think its mod only a 2500 but i think he replaced the springs


----------



## joelbouch

bakerc8;697537 said:


> y weret u at the parken lot. and were did the salter go on the dump. and a gmc aperd were is that from?


never had a salter on the back of my dump am doing subcontract work for a guy hes got that lot and 4 over 50 houseing places so the gmc is way to big being 12ft long thought it was better to put me up there in the gmcs spot which wasnt bad but sucks all old people then one place people love to go sleding down the stupid hill every storm even doing white outs park in the middle of the rd but its ok biggest problem is where i get the lot fully scrapped i got to wait an hr or 2 for salt if that big gmc is going to stay at that lot then its a useless salt shaker but heck its all good just means more hrs for me


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Thats where my snowblower went. in the back of that black dump. Thieves


----------



## joelbouch

too bad its broken


----------



## Turbodiesel

joelbouch;697566 said:


> never had a salter on the back of my dump am doing subcontract work for a guy hes got that lot and 4 over 50 houseing places so the gmc is way to big being 12ft long thought it was better to put me up there in the gmcs spot which wasnt bad but sucks all old people then one place people love to go sleding down the stupid hill every storm even doing white outs park in the middle of the rd but its ok biggest problem is where i get the lot fully scrapped i got to wait an hr or 2 for salt if that big gmc is going to stay at that lot then its a useless salt shaker but heck its all good just means more hrs for me


Mystic , are you having any issues with the 6.0's starting ?

Do you use the block heater?


----------



## joelbouch

nah not at all sometimes i plug it in sometimes i dont yesterday it was last night i didnt bc i was only home for 4 hrs and shes pluged in now 

why you ask though


----------



## Turbodiesel

My 06 6.0 cranked until my batts died this morning . I had to jump it . Im replacing both batts tomorrow. I got it last march and this is my first experience with the cold temps . I also purchased a block heater last week , still waiting for that.:realmad:

Thanks


----------



## joelbouch

block heater should be in it alardy and whens the last time fuelfilter were changed and some times you need to cycle glow plugs more then once and it should fire up


----------



## Turbodiesel

Im going to start with fresh batts first . She fired right up when I jumped her. Then the filters . Like I said I only had it for 9 months. I know if them batts are even half strength in cold temps , they tend to die quick . Them glow plugs draw an enormous amount of amps.


----------



## joelbouch

so you bought her used if its the orginal batteris from ford check see if the tops are red if so change them be safe my dump was hard statrting but that was bc fuelfilters were bad


----------



## Turbodiesel

joelbouch;697922 said:


> so you bought her used if its the orginal batteris from ford check see if the tops are red if so change them be safe my dump was hard statrting but that was bc fuelfilters were bad


They're original alright . Im due for the 2 fuel filters also .


----------



## joelbouch

ya youll be surpised on how bad they make a difference


----------



## Turbodiesel

I got it with 32,000 and extended warr.


----------



## joelbouch

not bad hows the boss v plow


----------



## Turbodiesel

Nice on my '99 last year . Considering no events this season . Im trigger happy to say the least.


----------



## Turbodiesel

.................................


----------



## joelbouch

like how the cutting edge wraps around the side but hows the attack angle is it like the fixher x seris plow


----------



## Turbodiesel

They're curb feelers . I believe they came out 2 years ago to replace the shoe system.
The plastic shoes grind up quick at 75. a pop.The most I pushed with it was a 10 incher. Im waiting for when I need to go into the vee position . payup


----------



## joelbouch

lol ya get that much id be happy


----------



## Turbodiesel

joelbouch;697986 said:


> lol ya get that much id be happy


Well , thanks a bunch . Sorry for filling up your thread with this . Next time I will pm you.

ussmileyflag


----------



## joelbouch

dude no biggie where all in the same boat anyways i like to see how others do it keep options open


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I love how you take the Creit for * being * mystic when your name isn't even mystic and mine is, regardless everything joel said is correct, I had to replace the batteries on my 06 over the summer but I do alot of start and stop so I imagine it shortened the batteries life. Your truck should have a block heater, it helps mines plugged in now too...


----------



## Turbodiesel

Mysticlandscape;698019 said:


> I love how you take the Creit for * being * mystic when your name isn't even mystic and mine is, regardless everything joel said is correct, I had to replace the batteries on my 06 over the summer but I do alot of start and stop so I imagine it shortened the batteries life. Your truck should have a block heater, it helps mines plugged in now too...


Appeciated Mystic .Nice trucks .Nice pixes


----------



## joelbouch

Mysticlandscape;698019 said:


> I love how you take the Creit for * being * mystic when your name isn't even mystic and mine is, regardless everything joel said is correct, I had to replace the batteries on my 06 over the summer but I do alot of start and stop so I imagine it shortened the batteries life. Your truck should have a block heater, it helps mines plugged in now too...


hey whos the maintence guy of this ship so that was maintence directed question so i answeared it form him gave him help


----------



## CityGuy

Send some of that snow to minneapolis


----------



## joelbouch

Hamelfire;698071 said:


> Send some of that snow to minneapolis


lol didnt you guys get nailed before we did


----------



## deere615

Nice pics, I saw an f250 with one of those plows like on that dodge


----------



## ColliganLands

i always plug in my 6.0 
starts right up
replace the batteries and fuel filters and you should be good to go


----------



## joelbouch

that plow is a poor excusse for someone saying they can do a better job then the pros

any one can put a plow on there truck it takes skill and dedction to make it work


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Wow, I can't imagine putting 100 miles on my truck in just one day in a parking lot of all places. I wish I had a plow instead of being out in the cold. Looks like you have it goin on there though. Keep it up Joel and Tim!


----------



## ColliganLands

i put on 200 miles on my truck the other night


----------



## Mysticlandscape

KL&M Snow Div.;698367 said:


> Wow, I can't imagine putting 100 miles on my truck in just one day in a parking lot of all places. I wish I had a plow instead of being out in the cold. Looks like you have it goin on there though. Keep it up Joel and Tim!


I have done 453 miles in one day before..


----------



## joelbouch

ya but thats moving doing 100 miles same loaction is different


----------



## tls22

joelbouch;698673 said:


> ya but thats moving doing 100 miles same loaction is different


Great pics! Do you have any family members in jersey? I will give them a job in the summer if they work/take care of stuff as well as you do for mystic!


----------



## joelbouch

well i look at it this way its not a job its life yo dont care of anything then your life is more harder so takecare of all the equipment and life is easyer


----------



## tls22

joelbouch;698741 said:


> well i look at it this way its not a job its life yo dont care of anything then your life is more harder so takecare of all the equipment and life is easyer


Yeah i would love to have a worker like you! How much is mystic paying u a hr? jk lol! You ever move to jersey, a job will be here for u!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Joel is very good, glad he is on the team, only thing is that nobody is as anal as me about keeping trucks clean lol


----------



## ColliganLands

Mysticlandscape;698939 said:


> Joel is very good, glad he is on the team, only thing is that nobody is as anal as me about keeping trucks clean lol


i dont know about that i can easily spend 5 or 6 hours on my truck 
i do full interior (vaccum,dust,glass,spray detail everyhting,condition seats) full exterior wash and wax clean all glass wash all wheel wheels wash and polish rims full undercarriage wash bed (actually go in there with a brush and soap and scrub it down) wash lightbar etc etc etc
i have shelves and shelves of detailing products in the garage


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I clean them like that once a month, I am not going to go tooo crazzy because they only get dirty they ARE work trucks, but i am known to have the cleanest rigs in town..


----------



## joelbouch

tls22;698747 said:


> Yeah i would love to have a worker like you! How much is mystic paying u a hr? jk lol! You ever move to jersey, a job will be here for u!


ya am not moveing i got it made here

i use to own a company and know what its like to pay for repairs and such so save money take care of equipment worth it

and plus tim is a great guy so am comfortable

but jersey idk something about that state i didnt like o the highways 2 highways going one way and 2 dived goint the other way same numbers thats was confusing


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i wipe mine down daily in the summer to keep it clean
the crazy cleaning is basically for the winter ... i hate the friggin salt


----------



## joelbouch

put it this way if a 

i belive that if your rigs are dirty and disgusting it shows to new customers like who wants to be the smellest kid in school how many friends did he have same as in buisniess dirty rigs shotty work its your not going to have customers anymore 

i live in a condo only got 4 units here everyone is nice told i can park waht ever i want here since ive did alot of maintence before i cam on board with tim theres a guy they have to do landscaping here cant plow for **** you could shovel better or even not do it better its more times mystic plows it when i say mystic its eather me in the dump when i finally get home my father in my pick up thats doing resdi or sometimes tim but he put down straigh sand no salt in it i had to call a guy and salt it for us it was so disgusting but his rigs are dirty and does shotty work


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;698979 said:


> yea i wipe mine down daily in the summer to keep it clean
> the crazy cleaning is basically for the winter ... i hate the friggin salt


i just spent an hr on my dodge i dont even drive it went to the carwash washed it brought it home its white again cleaned interior my vac but so it was getting dark so ill spend more time tormow then i got a dump with my name on it lucky me but i love cleaning trucks i just wish my dodge didnt have carpet floors i need to get rubber matts


----------



## tls22

joelbouch;698975 said:


> i
> and plus tim is a great guy so am comfortable
> 
> but jersey idk something about that state i didnt like o the highways 2 highways going one way and 2 dived goint the other way same numbers thats was confusing


Thank i kno im a great guy!

Jersey is alright, we need more snow tho!


----------



## joelbouch

tls22;698999 said:


> Thank i kno im a great guy!
> 
> Jersey is alright, we need more snow tho!


ya you do i love snow just brings back good memiros of my grandfather before he got sick and the good old days but those times are gone and life moves one


----------



## gottaluvplows

did you see the pic where the guy from Mystic piled up all that salt. when ever i do that it gets al over the kodiak.


----------



## joelbouch

gottaluvplows;699329 said:


> did you see the pic where the guy from Mystic piled up all that salt. when ever i do that it gets al over the kodiak.


huh am lost dude


----------



## Supper Grassy

Awsome Pics...how do you like the dump? do you prefer the dump or the pickup for plowing?


----------



## joelbouch

Supper Grassy;699401 said:


> Awsome Pics...how do you like the dump? do you prefer the dump or the pickup for plowing?


who you asking me ill take the dump all day i love it i was brought up plowin in big rigs so its all better brings back memrioes of the good old days and plus i think tim like is pickup more if i had my wish i would be in a triaxle on state

and thank you btw


----------



## ColliganLands

ive decided tomorrow is truck washing day for me
then installing my cb so i can talk to the town guy i plow with


----------



## joelbouch

lol
add the cb ive got mine alardy and its tuned so you cant beat my dodge with toys but you can


----------



## fisher guy

hey joel tim we gotta set up another meet man i got my spreader today i wanna show it off lol


----------



## ColliganLands

if you do make it alittle closer to me please


----------



## fisher guy

ok lets make it out by kyle maybe its the only way to get him to show up lol j/k but the one after that eventually u guys can come up by me and merrimacks way


----------



## ColliganLands

ill show up just alittle close would be nice so i dont use so much fuel to get there and back is all


----------



## joelbouch

ya franklin area thers nothing down there trust me my old area mendon has gone down hil belligahm has too so i know how it is saislbury first thing of my head is deep sea fishing with the clipper fleet idk we all need to end of storm blow down i say paintball but thats just me some might want laser tag so they dont get hurt


----------



## fisher guy

let the paint fly god i wish i still had my shockeror my tippman model 98 custom with the 14 inch barrel


----------



## ColliganLands

paintball would be great
or the go-karts 
or laseer tag
or just go out for lunch somewhere


----------



## fisher guy

its gotta be a blow out if the season is good paintball if the season is so so go carts if the season sucks then mikey d's off the dollar menu


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;699499 said:


> paintball would be great
> or the go-karts
> or laseer tag
> or just go out for lunch somewhere


ya but you said down by you gokarts are in boston
paintball is in mendon i think 
lasertag is idk where 
but i say gokarts can beat that 
but if you all heard what about to micah aka tlc snow divsion aka redmaxman well his new nick is crash so id be scared with him on the track


----------



## joelbouch

i still got my tippman with the army digi camo paintjob


----------



## ColliganLands

hahaha that is true
the paintball is fox4 in upton 
go-karts are in braintree i thought which isnt that bad
laser tag i dont know where it would be either lol


----------



## joelbouch

no mickey ds sorry ill find a local joint better then that


----------



## ColliganLands

ive got a bt-16 and a bt-4 with the tripod and adjustable barrel
plus a bunch of spyders that i custom built


----------



## fisher guy

lol thats fine im willing to travel as for crash well we'll just have to go faster and pray for the ones that dont make it till next season


----------



## fisher guy

ColliganLands;699512 said:


> ive got a bt-16 and a bt-4 with the tripod and adjustable barrel
> plus a bunch of spyders that i custom built


gulp


----------



## ColliganLands

there might be a paintball somewhere in the middle i dont mind travelling an hour or so


----------



## joelbouch

ya see i use to live in oxford so i know some stuff theres a lasertag in marlborough but idk its a family place imean we could rent the field but ya 

problem with fox4 is that its an outdoor field so idk when they reopen 

and please no offense colligan but your area went down hill from its hey days


----------



## fisher guy

as long as i dont get peltted with frozen paint were good and i do IT'S ON mother bleepers


----------



## joelbouch

thers a indoor field in i think medfield its just north of boston closer to me then you i really say gokarts though bc thats something everyone can do


----------



## joelbouch

i got 500 in my freazer now been in there since oct


----------



## ColliganLands

i completely agree with you lol
fox 4 is open year round only saturdays in winter
there is an indoor place out near clinton somewhere i think
the laser tag place is a little to family oriented
i think there might be another one in milford but i try to stay out of there


----------



## fisher guy

go carts work for me just fair warning i dont have a crotch rocket anymore so i have to vent somewhere *hint hint*


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;699531 said:


> i completely agree with you lol
> fox 4 is open year round only saturdays in winter
> there is an indoor place out near clinton somewhere i think
> the laser tag place is a little to family oriented
> i think there might be another one in milford but i try to stay out of there


ya so you know what am talking about last i heard fox4 was closed in winter hmm but i alos heard they were strict as hell were f1 isnt too bad and thers a bar and function room we get enough guys we just book a party there


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;699532 said:


> go carts work for me just fair warning i dont have a crotch rocket anymore so i have to vent somewhere *hint hint*


why i drive a plow truck i abuse snow


----------



## fisher guy

joelbouch;699535 said:


> ya so you know what am talking about last i heard fox4 was closed in winter hmm but i alos heard they were strict as hell were f1 isnt too bad and thers a bar and function room we get enough guys we just book a party there


hey i like that im 21 now so that works lol


----------



## ColliganLands

yea fox 4 is strict one of the reasons we just started going under the power lines of 1a in walpole (behind goldies)
f1 is fine with me not sure how many people are over 21 or i think there is another place of 95(128 whatever) in braintree near the mall


----------



## fisher guy

cchav is under 21 if i remember right but he'll probably go


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;699540 said:


> yea fox 4 is strict one of the reasons we just started going under the power lines of 1a in walpole (behind goldies)
> f1 is fine with me not sure how many people are over 21 or i think there is another place of 95(128 whatever) in braintree near the mall


ya thats f1 its on the line


----------



## ColliganLands

ok lol
guess it might be time for bed
thats only about 45 minutes from me that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## fisher guy

what exactly is f1? ive been out of the loop up here for like 12 years lol


----------



## joelbouch

ya i wouldnt do fox4 just bc they wouldnt tune my new gun and wouldnt let me use it and crap so i said f this and left o ya i was playing in jeans and a tshirt and they didnt like that so i still have a brand new gun only shott about 100 balls though it never tuned but its the new 98 seirs with the act trigger


----------



## joelbouch

f1 is gokarts indoor pro seirs they do about 50-60mph


----------



## fisher guy

sweet gun man


----------



## fisher guy

ok im in 50-60 mph go carts hell yeah im in im curious how many people we can get to go though hopefully more then last time


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;699552 said:


> sweet gun man


ya it is all stock but heck am toren i might sell it i might not idk i got 2 20z tanks full too


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;699554 said:


> ok im in 50-60 mph go carts hell yeah im in im curious how many people we can get to go though hopefully more then last time


ya gona have to try and plan it out ill get f1 webstie so you can see what im talking about


----------



## fisher guy

well joel im with kyle im goin to bed i gotta get up and get some pics of my new spreader u hear anything good about that storm wednsday?


----------



## joelbouch

www.f1boston.com


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i have so much paintball stuff its not even funny
i should sell it but at the same time i really enjoy playing so i dont want to sell


----------



## fisher guy

ok sweet man


----------



## ColliganLands

wednesday so far says snow changint o rain/sleet mix
no idea on how much yet
there might be alittle something sunday night too


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

joelbouch;699504 said:


> but if you all heard what about to micah aka tlc snow divsion aka redmaxman well his new nick is crash so id be scared with him on the track


As long as i stay ahead of everyone i'll only get rear ended. i don't hit other people

A good place for a meet would be somewhere in the 495, route 3 area. kinda near 93. thats more the center for many people who come from MA and NH. unless your south of Boston a good distance then its a little bit of a trip.


----------



## fisher guy

ok they got pool tables go karts yeah im in lol


----------



## joelbouch

TLC Snow Div.;699570 said:


> As long as i stay ahead of everyone i'll only get rear ended. i don't hit other people
> 
> A good place for a meet would be somewhere in the 495, route 3 area. kinda near 93. thats more the center for many people who come from MA and NH. unless your south of Boston a good distance then its a little bit of a trip.


lol we will keep you in the back there crash but f1 is south of boston right of 93 3 and95/128


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;699568 said:


> wednesday so far says snow changint o rain/sleet mix
> no idea on how much yet
> there might be alittle something sunday night too


ya need 10 storms then am happy


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

joelbouch;699573 said:


> lol we will keep you in the back there crash but f1 is south of boston right of 93 3 and95/128


Road trip for me.


----------



## ColliganLands

10 is good but ill take as many as i can get
im addicted its not even funny


----------



## ColliganLands

TLC Snow Div.;699576 said:


> Road trip for me.


little bit of one for me too
then the mall is close by too(forget the name)
for food or whatever (lightshow)


----------



## joelbouch

TLC Snow Div.;699576 said:


> Road trip for me.


well worth roadtrip and crash you can post your pics here make it more funny


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;699579 said:


> little bit of one for me too
> then the mall is close by too(forget the name)
> for food or whatever (lightshow)


braintree mall
no show there sercuty is gay i yelled at a guy there once bc he said i could parkl where i did they make loading docks for commercial trucks i had a commercail truck


----------



## ColliganLands

joelbouch;699581 said:


> well worth roadtrip and crash you can post your pics here make it more funny


he did in his thread


----------



## fisher guy

joelbouch;699575 said:


> ya need 10 storms then am happy


if it keeps like this my boss is buying a new truck and ill be geting his current one as a take home co. truck next season same truck as mine just an 04 f-350 gasser either that or im getting his plow so all i got to say is keep it comming


----------



## joelbouch

i cant see it its funny


----------



## ColliganLands

tell the security unless he has a gun and police ch90 powers to shove it
hell leave you alone really quick


----------



## joelbouch

bascilly what i did being a retired fire fighter i know how to deal with them my personal rig i gone to movies in millbury ma parked right next to sercirty where it say sercity parking the guy lets me bc of my truck its funny but haveing a siren and a pa in the truck is fun though


----------



## merrimacmill

Wow, I almost missed this thread about this meet up. Is this at season end, or soon? I think go karts are a cooler idea, but there is a laser tag place in North Andover. Not as cool as 60 mph go karts though.


----------



## fisher guy

end of season and dont worry im sure we would of put up onalther thread later down the road just for it


----------



## joelbouch

ya we would of but its nice to talk about it now seeing how nothing better to do right


----------



## fisher guy

thats it im just waiting to use my spreader grrr i want it to ice up probally tonight DAMN I WANT ICE!!!


----------



## Tahoe Workz

A few shots from Tahoe. This was after our Christmas Day storm...


----------



## Tahoe Workz

A few shots from Tahoe. This was after our Christmas Day storm...


----------



## joelbouch

damm thats some snow you do those driveways with the trackless mt


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Yes in about 30 seconds... Doesn't leave much against the garage door either as you can see. Not hand cleanup was done...


----------



## joelbouch

now thats kool i like that


----------



## joelbouch

really like that trackless but it dont snow there year round or does it but if it done what you do in the off season


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Off season is spent recharging for next season. Now that the Tracklesses is paid for, I can take my summers off. The machine does so many more accounts during the winter than other types of equipment. Easily 100+ accounts per machine. I was doing about 130 last year with one. And that's a bid of extra $$.

I am looking into a stump grinder and/or massive chipper to install for summer work up here in the mountains. They are doing a lot of defensible space projects for fire safety here in the forest. Might dabble in that field but otherwise, the machines are at rest in the off season. Not a bad job, huh?

It does feel like a waste to have those tractors sit but I can't complain about the work load. And they're ready to charge when the snow hits...


----------



## fisher guy

i need to get me one of those but i dont think we get enough snow up here to justify it. hopw much one of those runs? of u dont mind me asking


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;701678 said:


> i need to get me one of those but i dont think we get enough snow up here to justify it. hopw much one of those runs? of u dont mind me asking


last time i know there big bucks but you can do alot of things plows mowers sweepers just to name a few


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Close to $95K as I have it set-up. We have two in the field running this season. Plus a backup blower attachment..

Lots of other attachments available too. Just about any 100 + or - HP 3-point hitch PTO attachments...


----------



## fisher guy

its official im buying one...hey joel can i borrow 95,000 ill cover the tax


----------



## Tahoe Workz

Our older model was about $65 and you can find used around $45k. But once paid off, all we have is diesel and insurance. It can bring in quite a penny over the season... at least up here in the resort mountains. 100+ accounts per machine in 5-6 hours.


----------



## Tahoe Workz

I should have bought a condo in Hawaii instead now that I think about it...


----------



## fordpsd

that is one sick machine you have


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;702256 said:


> its official im buying one...hey joel can i borrow 95,000 ill cover the tax


hahahaha your funny those things are good alot of towns use them for sidewalks thats but if your only in lansdscape its not worth spending 95k can get better things then that


----------



## fisher guy

o i know let me guess like ur lighting set up lol i gotta ask what have u got in to that set up on ur dodge im still seeing spots since that meet lol


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;702841 said:


> o i know let me guess like ur lighting set up lol i gotta ask what have u got in to that set up on ur dodge im still seeing spots since that meet lol


wana say 3k thats high balling


----------



## ColliganLands

thats about where i am at right now
and i want to add a dash light and grille lights lol


----------



## PORTER 05

joel are you guys still plowing the big lot off 128, i think exit 24----where zoots is???, i saw some pics of you plowing another lot, you still doing the other one???


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;702908 said:


> thats about where i am at right now
> and i want to add a dash light and grille lights lol


i got my dash light and grill lights i might add more grill lights wana have at least 10 amber and clear and wana get a whelen domminter and put it in the back and i wana get a fully loaded whelen led lightbar but heck its a wish so am not rushing to it


----------



## joelbouch

PORTER 05;702910 said:


> joel are you guys still plowing the big lot off 128, i think exit 24----where zoots is???, i saw some pics of you plowing another lot, you still doing the other one???


ya am still in leins lot then i go to other lots bascilly am there then go over to a starbucks in beverley on rt 62 then to ipswhich then to a place in beverly off exit 18 so am all over the place last storm i was stationed in ipswhich as a test but idk whats going on the guy sais the lot was better when i was down there well ya bc i push more snow back and my dump pushes way better then the chevy 4500 hes got so its all good


----------



## fisher guy

oh hey joel thanx i was lookig at ur sig. and it made me want to change mine now it actually looks somewhat professional lol the second link is our new company starting this Wednesday once weekley curbside pick up we already have over 100 contract customers lined up


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;703001 said:


> oh hey joel thanx i was lookig at ur sig. and it made me want to change mine now it actually looks somewhat professional lol the second link is our new company starting this Wednesday once weekley curbside pick up we already have over 100 contract customers lined up


ya its funny i want my sig to be the same at lawnsite it just wont take the pic but the website its a better way to show you boys what we do its still work in progross but heck i made it so its all good


----------



## ColliganLands

yea the whelen led bars are nice lol
i want a avenger dash light either above or below the rearview(just worried about flashback) and then 4 lin4's in the grille(on the side parts)
just more money that i want to spend but cant
can never have enough lights lol


----------



## fisher guy

joelbouch;703094 said:


> ya its funny i want my sig to be the same at lawnsite it just wont take the pic but the website its a better way to show you boys what we do its still work in progross but heck i made it so its all good


yup now u know what i do a lil bit the closest thing we do with landscaping is retaining walls and walk ways we subb the rest out


----------



## joelbouch

i hear ya see i dont want to get into more light bc idk if am keeping the rig if the banks fix there loan pratcies and i can sell this and get a loan again for my truck want to get my ford back never listen to realtives but it this case i was forced too dont get me wrong i like my dodge and its cheaper to run but still am a ford guy if i can find a 6ft uilitly body then ill keep my dodge but idk and front grill i got sho me leds in there now i got them for free so it was worth it my blink lightbar is nice bc of the siren but i want a led bar with cruise lights but i dont want any dead spots in it so thats why i still got my strobe when that bar is lite therse no dead spots or black spots the bar is viasble every sec and plus it chages traffic lights so


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;703107 said:


> yup now u know what i do a lil bit the closest thing we do with landscaping is retaining walls and walk ways we subb the rest out


hmm can you get are foot in that door i love doing hardscaping besides doing regualr maintence and i think this year if i can get cilents we might get into parking lot maintence


----------



## ColliganLands

yea those bars that change traffic lights lol
i think the led is just as visible as a strobe bar but that might just be me
and the cruise lights are definately a nice feature at first i didnt like them or use them but now i love them makes the truck stand out and is unique plus it looks cool lol


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;703116 said:


> yea those bars that change traffic lights lol
> i think the led is just as visible as a strobe bar but that might just be me
> and the cruise lights are definately a nice feature at first i didnt like them or use them but now i love them makes the truck stand out and is unique plus it looks cool lol


ya leds bars are great but some pattersn sucks like i seen one bar go dead for 2 secs then reflashes thats what i hate at all times i want half the bar light if half aint lite am going crazy over it


----------



## ColliganLands

yea you just have to get a good flash pattern mine is always light the lights alternate flashing
im sure youve watched my movies on here?


----------



## joelbouch

ya i did but like i said i want a led bar but idk what am doing with my rig so badly want a uilty box


----------



## ColliganLands

yea my dad wants a utility box too so he can plow/maintenance truck for me next season
so well see how the summer goes


----------



## joelbouch

ya but problem i got i only have a 6ft bed and finding a used box is a nightmare so if i could sell my truck and get a different one i would someone want to offer enough for it ill sell it with the lights but idk if am going to do that at all depends on what happens over this year bc am havnt been driving it alot


----------



## joelbouch

ok got about 6+ today idk axcat totals but i got soem pics got board made 2 vids that i might post up last pic theres a big state plow rig can you see it


----------



## joelbouch

is theses first 2 pics they never told me where to put the snow its a the first pic is a tree in a circle where the rd goes flares into then tight little cirlce so i mad spots for the snow


----------



## fisher guy

lookin good joel gotta love that ford


----------



## fordpsd

Nice pics truck looks great


----------



## joelbouch

fisher guy;711611 said:


> lookin good joel gotta love that ford


ya i do i think i got alot of hrs in that truck in 2 months


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nice pics. youre a lucky guy Joel getting to drive that dump.


----------



## joelbouch

o ya dont i know it but hey ive got alot of hrs dont think tim wanted to plow all my hrs after all he is a boss ya but next year will be more funner


----------



## 06HD BOSS

joelbouch;715638 said:


> o ya dont i know it but hey ive got alot of hrs dont think tim wanted to plow all my hrs after all he is a boss ya but next year will be more funner


whatever you say  lol


----------



## joelbouch

ya ..................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## teamgreendude

hey tim is the bobcat yours i think you should get an v box spreader and do it in house service an airflow spreader would look asome on the f-350 dump


----------



## joelbouch

bobcat aint ares next year and were get a 3yd spreader next year too most likely a smith one though


----------



## bakerc8

nice **** again cant wait till i get a nice truck like that


----------



## Lakewlc

i love that dump


----------



## joelbouch

Lakewlc;769654 said:


> i love that dump


thanks i dont own it but i take care of it like i do and been the only driver in this winter and looks like all spring too


----------



## Mysticlandscape

joelbouch;769698 said:


> thanks i dont own it but i take care of it like i do and been the only driver in this winter and looks like all spring too


Summer too


----------

